# shed plans



## tinmarine (Nov 19, 2007)

Was wondering if anyone had plans laying around for a 10x8 shed. I need to build one before the snow flies and I really don't want to spend a couple hours measuring out a shed that's at Home Depot and going from there. I have the know how and tools to do it without any problems, just looking for the drawings. If anyone has them.
Thanks


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

http://www.blackanddecker.com/projectcenter/ProjectDetail.aspx?DOC_ID=p_2_99_23589_23779.html
http://www.buildeazy.com/shed_1.html
http://www.shedsandstoragebuildings.com/shed.html
http://newstore.southernpine.com/images/diyplans854.pdf


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

ever think about buying a "kit" ?
the kit i got had all the osb (flooring, roofing & siding) , 2x4's for frame work, trim boards, hardware(nails, screws ,hinges, handles ect) shingle , drip edge & plans. 
the only thing else i had to buy was some blocks to sit it on.
a little time for shoveling, cutting & hammering was all i needed


----------



## RollingRock (Nov 30, 2004)

N. A. Mans Lumber has the dest deals on shed kits. 1/2 the price or less than what you'll pay at big box store for a pre-fab and you end up with a much better product.


----------



## tinmarine (Nov 19, 2007)

The reason I want to steer clear of kits, is because I have lumber sitting in the garage that I can use. I can build one cheaper than the kits.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

tinmarine said:


> The reason I want to steer clear of kits, is because I have lumber sitting in the garage that I can use. I can build one cheaper than the kits.


You supply the refreshments and I'll drop by and give ya a hand when you're ready.


----------



## tinmarine (Nov 19, 2007)

Michihunter said:


> You supply the refreshments and I'll drop by and give ya a hand when you're ready.


I think I'm gonna take you up on that.
I like the plans on your last link.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

two Tin knockers building a shed.....:evil:


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

N M Mechanical said:


> two Tin knockers building a shed.....:evil:


C'mon down and we can really have some fun!!:lol::lol:


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

At least there would be good ventilation:evil:


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

N M Mechanical said:


> At least there would be good ventilation:evil:


That could turn out to be extremely important if Jims serving his hot sauce!!:lol::lol:


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Either change the location of the door to the gable end or install a gutter system! You are sure to get drenched otherwise!


----------



## tinmarine (Nov 19, 2007)

Big Reds said:


> Either change the location of the door to the gable end or install a gutter system! You are sure to get drenched otherwise!


 
Hell, I have some alum stock and architechtual dies for the brake. I can make some purdy gutters. If it wasn't a shed, I'd be half tempted to make copper ones.:evilsmile Already kicked the idea around of making it out of metal.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Know you are thinking like a true Tin Knocker:evil:


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

I don't know..... copper gutters on a trappers shed. I'd say you would have the coolest shed around! At least people would be talking about it (or you) for a while! lol


----------

